# Windows XP Pro Pirated Version



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5207/GW420H315.jpg​
He He He *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## gopz (Feb 15, 2008)

What the hell is this


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

It is not the hell.
It is a joke.
Found that on the internet.
So do u like that..??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

lol vibhav .. you are just 6-7 yrs late to post that joke  , that boot screen is on the internet for  many years


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

oops I got that yesterday.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 15, 2008)

What's so funny about a boot screen.?


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 15, 2008)

It's his bootscreen.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

What abt this ..???



blackpearl said:


> It's his bootscreen.


 
Who said I thought It is urs...


----------



## Garbage (Feb 15, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> oops I got that tommorrow.


???
U r talking past or future ??


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 15, 2008)

Garbage said:


> ???
> U r talking past or future ??


 
nope  edited.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

Had seen this a long time ago.. But how to get that boot screen?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Had seen this a long time ago.. But how to get that boot screen?





> Change XP Boot Screen
> Posted 8/12/2002 by TweakXP Member
> If you would like to change your boot up screen follow the directions below. These instructions assume that you have a place to download the boot screen from the net. If you would like to download a boot screen, visit *www.themexp.org
> 
> ...


*www.tweakxp.com/article36753.aspx
*www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000405.html
boot screens


----------



## spitfire (Feb 15, 2008)

I think nce it came bundled with style xp..


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 15, 2008)

Charan said:


> Change XP Boot Screen
> Posted 8/12/2002 by TweakXP Member
> If you would like to change your boot up screen follow the directions below. These instructions assume that you have a place to download the boot screen from the net. If you would like to download a boot screen, visit *www.themexp.org
> 
> ...


  It would be better if boot screen is changed using TuneUp Utilities 2008/2007.
Its so much easier and safe way to change the bootscreen.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Thanks Charan.. So now where do i get the pirated XP boot screen?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Thanks Charan.. So now where do i get the pirated XP boot screen?


Look here  and here


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot Charan


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 15, 2008)

*i have been using it since a year and half*

*img27.picoodle.com/img/img27/4/2/15/f_PiratedEditm_c8e14b8.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

just a boot screen...

u can find many like that.. even a mac....boot screen... hihihihih


----------



## din (Feb 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly, this (may be same or very similar) was the avtar / sig of a senior member 3 yrs back. Was it Jack ? Do not remember exactly.


----------



## trublu (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeh Vaibhavtek kabhi kuch kaam ki baat nahin likhta,sirf post count badhaane mein laga rehta hai


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 18, 2008)

Funny thread...nice lol


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 18, 2008)

@vaibhavtek

gud work........but these kinda boot screens r not a new thing, there r even more funnier boot screens available and u can also try making one urself.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 19, 2008)

man i remember telling u to use one thread to post all this craziness.

also note- that is what blogs r for. to post personal rants and u own it.


----------

